# Counters for Trees and Bags



## kyn

I've learned many counter words for many different objects. But sometimes, I don't know the exact counter for a particular object, so I am wondering if I can use "-tsu" in that case? 
For example, I don't know which counter is used for "tree", or "bag". Is it OK to use "hitotsu", "futasu"... then ?


----------



## cheshire

Yes you can. つ can be used for almost anything. Does anybody know when it can't be used?


----------



## Flaminius

If you just want to achieve simple understanding, つ can go with any nouns.  But if you aim at fluency past a survival level Japanese, you should start using specific counters when necessary.

More naturally, we say;
_-hon_ for trees (e.g., 一本, 二本 or the toponym 六本木).

Bags can use the general counter,つ or 個, but if they are flat, thin or both, you can use 枚 (e.g., plastic shopping bags).


----------



## kyn

Thanks.
Actually I know "tree" goes with "本". Just assuming if I encounter a noun I don't know which counter to use with. So, "つ" is fine in almost any case, right (of course, besides the basic counters like "mai", "satsu", "hon", "hiki", "nin", "dai"..., which I know very well) ?


----------



## Flaminius

Right.  You can use つ/個 as the default counter when other basic counters cannot do the business.


----------



## unprimesuspect

http://www.benricho.org/kazu/a.html


----------



## fitter.happier

unprimesuspect said:


> http://www.benricho.org/kazu/a.html



すげー！ 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## cheshire

ほとんどのカウンターは覚えても無意味、ほとんど日本人すら知りません。覚えるべきはほんの少数です（パレートの法則ですね）。
だからめちゃいけ、というバラエティー番組でそれをネタにしたゲームが続いたんです。


----------



## unprimesuspect

> ほとんどのカウンターは覚えても無意味、ほとんど日本人すら知りません。


Well, that depends. It's not like your neighborhood tofu-ya wouldn't sell you tofu if you didn't know the proper counter for tofu. Nonetheless, it'd be good to know the counters that are considered to fall within the boundary of common knowledge: 

村越正則(監修)。2004年。常識として知っておきたい「ものの数え方」。PHP研究所。

BTW, I found this little nifty quiz: 

http://www5b.biglobe.ne.jp/~aiida/kazoekata/kazoekata-quiz0.html

I didn't do so well  but perhaps those of you who are actually studying Japanese would fare better?


----------



## cheshire

あまり稀なカウンターを使われた日にゃ、引くわな。
いい話のネタにはなるけどね。


----------



## Captain Haddock

Great-looking book, Unprimesuspect!

One thing I found when moving to Japan is that there are a lot of daily-use counters most textbooks don't have in their little counter tables — the counter for chopsticks, for example.


----------



## unprimesuspect

Oopsy. I see that I wasn't supposed to link up to a bookseller. 



> あまり稀なカウンターを使われた日にゃ、引くわな。
> いい話のネタにはなるけどね


いい子ぶるってるみたいに聞こえるかもしれないけど、私は素直に感心して勉強になったなって感謝するタイプです。(Not! )



> One thing I found when moving to Japan is that there are a lot of daily-use counters most textbooks don't have in their little counter tables — the counter for chopsticks, for example.


It seems like some people aren't using zen to count chopsticks even if they know better:

http://detail.chiebukuro.yahoo.co.jp/qa/question_detail.php?queId=7151381

Anyhow, Japanese does have a seemingly endless list of counters but English has those weird gender-, age-, and group-specific animals names:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_animal_names

I say we are just about even.


----------



## cheshire

ひとつ大事なことを指摘するのを忘れていました。
たしかに「つ」は「ほとんどすべてのものに対して使える」のですが、ただ「人に対しては、文法的には使えるけれども使われた対象に対して失礼なのでふつうは使わない。その場合は「人」を使います。
動物に対しても、たとえば猫を「ひとつ、ふたつ、」と数えるのは文法的には可能なのですが、「匹」はあまりにふつうな単語なので「匹」と数えるほうが圧倒的にふつうです。

「つ」や「個」はオールマイティーなのですが、動物・人に対して使うと少し変になります。


----------



## unprimesuspect

cheshire said:


> 動物に対しても、たとえば猫を「ひとつ、ふたつ、」と数えるのは文法的には可能なのですが、「匹」はあまりにふつうな単語なので「匹」と数えるほうが圧倒的にふつうです。「つ」や「個」はオールマイティーなのですが、動物・人に対して使うと少し変になります。



車（台）、梅干し（粒）、お豆腐（丁）、靴（足）などを一つ、二つって数えるは犬猫を一つ二つって数えるのと同じぐらい不自然ですよ。どこまでが常識でどこからが稀な知識なのか．．．難しい判断かもしれませんね。


----------



## Flaminius

そうですね。とても難しい。毎日一粒は食べているんですが、「粒」を使って梅干しを数えることは全くありません。常に「つ」です。数副詞の使い分けは、個人の言語生活によるところが大きいと思う所以です。


----------



## unprimesuspect

Flaminius said:


> そうですね。とても難しい。毎日一粒は食べているんですが、「粒」を使って梅干しを数えることは全くありません。常に「つ」です。数副詞の使い分けは、個人の言語生活によるところが大きいと思う所以です。



我が家で梅干し一つ食べたい、などと言ったら「一粒！！！」って批判の矢がものすごい勢いで飛んできますよ。家によって違ってくるんですね。


----------



## almostfreebird

unprimesuspect said:


> 我が家で梅干し一つ食べたい、などと言ったら「一粒！！！」って批判の矢がものすごい勢いで飛んできますよ。家によって違ってくるんですね。



You must be a member of the imperial family. Just kidding（＾＾；）


----------



## cheshire

unprimesuspect said:


> 車（台）、梅干し（粒）、お豆腐（丁）、靴（足）などを一つ、二つって数えるは犬猫を一つ二つって数えるのと同じぐらい不自然ですよ。どこまでが常識でどこからが稀な知識なのか．．．難しい判断かもしれませんね。


私は車以外そのどれも「つ」の方を使います。
犬・猫に対しては「つ」を使ったら失礼なので、「ひとり、ふたり」と数えます。これはうちだけの話です。ふつうは「一匹、二匹」です。
犬や猫の「えさ」と言ったら親に注意されました。「ごはん」と言うべきようしつけされました。


----------

